# uso di dont



## ORCADE120

ciao a tutti 

vorrei sapere se è corretto usare dont nella frase " elle avait reçu une somme d'argent dont elle pensait qu'elle n'aurait jamais pu se bénéficier". se dont fosse sbagliato, come sarebbe la frase corretta?
grazie


----------



## Oikeiosis

L'uso di "dont" è giusto, però -> EN bénéficier (se la traduzione è beneficiarNE). Inoltre mi pare superflua la ripetizione di "elle" -> ... dont elle pensait QUE n'aurait pu en bénéficier.


----------



## Rallino

Direi che _en_ è inutile qui. C'è già il "dont".

1. Elle avait reçu une somme d'argent.
2. Elle pensait qu'elle n'aurait jamais pu *en* bénéficier.

Però quando ne facciamo una frase: Elle avait reçu une somme d'argent *dont* elle pensait qu'elle n'aurait jamais pu bénéficier.


----------



## ORCADE120

merci à tous


----------



## camilla22

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Rallino


----------

